# ~*~Question~*~ showing WP in a bosal



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Generally 5 and over should be ridden in a curb bit with one hand.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I know that the age limit for snaffles to curbs is 5 but I am unsure about the hackamore. You may just want to check with the people who will be running/judging the show to see what they think about it. So many disciplines now have a different class for horses being ridden in the hackamore (at least the working cow horse world does).


----------



## QHChik (Jun 26, 2009)

horses 5 and over are considered senior horses and have to be ridden in shank bits one handed. Bosals are generally only used on two and early three year olds. Then they are advanced into shank bits.

the open show will probably follow AQHA rules which would mean that they could possibly DQ you from your class...


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Like QHChik said, a bosal is meant for the younger horses. By 5 they want you to be riding in a curb one handed. I hate those rules.


----------

